# New releases



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

I just put in an order for the announced Round 2 sets. Looks like there will be repeates at first. New colors for the Bow Tie Brigade and the Mopar Xtractions. There will be a Dukes of Hazzard release with the Charger and Police car with two paint schemes each. The prices were the same as the last RC2 release.

Line forms on the right...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Are there any pics that are ok to show?


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

dlw said:


> Are there any pics that are ok to show?


So far I have not been sent any. Us small dealers are not the first priority as far as marketing materials go.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO...

or should I say...

YEEEEEEEEEE HAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWcrunch

(as the General lands hard enough to buckle the front fenders and spring the hood latch...)

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mamilligan, when will they be shipped to you? And a second color General Lee? That could be interesting...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That Xtrac Charger will make a great looking General! Way to go RC2. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Didn't I hear somewhere that it was going to be dirty and clean paint schemes?

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> YEEEEEEEEEE HAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWcrunch
> (as the General lands hard enough to buckle the front fenders and spring the hood latch...)
> --rick


Again.
And again.
And again...
But them Duke boys are still able to drive away... :tongue: 

Scott


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

One of our sales reps called us today about upcoming releases and we placed a "pre-order". He seemed to think they were not far off..........

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies(opening Nov. 1st in Clemmons, NC)
W-S, NC


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

dlw said:


> Mamilligan, when will they be shipped to you? And a second color General Lee? That could be interesting...


November or December. I just hope they get here early enough to get them out by Christmas. The 2 releases Christmas week two years ago hurt a lot.

The tow colors is clean and dirty acording to my distributor. In the movie they were called pre-Cooter and pst-Cooter according to Mopar Collectors Guide. I don't know if they will be true to the on screen paint jobs.

The police car will be offered clean and dirty.

We lament no Boss Hogg Caddie or a Jeep with a scale Jesica Simpson. On a related note, I could not believe the number of 1/18 scale babes that were being sold at Carlisle a couple weeks ago. I'm planning a set of 1/72 fender warmers in resin. They will probably sell better than the slot cars.


----------



## Patrolman (May 30, 2000)

Forgive my ignorance, are these cars going to be 1/18 scale? Is the police car going to utilise the new 74 Dodge Monaco casting thats just been released as the Blues Mobile? If the answer to these questions is yes, YEEEEEEHAAAAW.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Patrolman said:


> Forgive my ignorance, are these cars going to be 1/18 scale? Is the police car going to utilise the new 74 Dodge Monaco casting thats just been released as the Blues Mobile? If the answer to these questions is yes, YEEEEEEHAAAAW.


 These are HO (1:64 scale) slot cars...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Patrolman said:


> Forgive my ignorance, are these cars going to be 1/18 scale?


That would be a *big* slotcar.....
Scott


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

noddaz said:


> That would be a *big* slotcar.....
> Scott


Imagine it with BIG pick up shoes, BIG armature , Silicone Rear TIRES , BIG neo magnets that you will have hard time pulling out of the track and about a foot and half wide tracks. wow.. sounds like fun.. LOL

Wes


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

They have garden trains, why not garden slot racing?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bowtie Brigade in new paint jobs is great, I would buy up the 59 Impalas as long as they kept em coming.
hopefully some flames on some cars, I would actually enjoy the novas if the were, say red w/ black flames. and change the damn paint scheme on the chevelles already.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Garden slot racing? It can be done...*

Take a look...
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=2608

Or I will just post a pic ...









No... It not at my house. But at times I am ready to resort to this.:tongue: 
Scott


----------



## Patrolman (May 30, 2000)

Thanks guys. I usually just use the sites search engine. When I typed in police you guys came up in the list. The car still sounds interesting though.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL Afxtoo,
Our racin season starts in the fall when bugs slow down some. Last year one of our racers hit an unfortunate box elder bug tryin to cross the track and it killed the bug and the car! Then last weekend a fly got hit 3 times before the fatal hit, but magnet cars showed no mercy and not even a deslot! That size critters is probly purty close to HO scale road kill!

Later- Circle Track DAC


----------



## SCOTTYK (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm Confused With This Whole Thread, Was There A Police Car Release ???


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Dukes of Hazzard police car is coming soon.......clean and dirty versions. Wonder if they'll be correct models or Chevy Caprices, and if they'll have the light mechanism.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

mamilligan said:


> We lament no Boss Hogg Caddie or a Jeep with a scale Jesica Simpson. On a related note, I could not believe the number of 1/18 scale babes that were being sold at Carlisle a couple weeks ago. I'm planning a set of 1/72 fender warmers in resin. They will probably sell better than the slot cars.


Will the fender warmers be pre-painted or paint your own? Reserve me a set.  

I wish R2 or someone would do more diorama stuff... 

GP


----------



## Cybertronian (Apr 30, 2006)

dlw said:


> The Dukes of Hazzard police car is coming soon.......clean and dirty versions. Wonder if they'll be correct models or Chevy Caprices, and if they'll have the light mechanism.


Unfortunately, they are using what look like Chevy Caprices/Pontiac Bonnevilles (darn that ETRL!). It would've too much like right to see 1978 Plymouth Furys and 1977 Dodge Monacoes. (Just the same, I want a Chickasaw County sheriff's car as a chase (or Series 2) piece.) I also think they're making both lights the same color (red), instead of red and blue.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

ERTL was the one that made those Dukes Police cars into early 80s Chevy Impala-Caprices/Pontiac Bonnevilles for their 1/64 diecast line-up of Dukes cars back in the 1980s. I don't know if thats where "someone" got the idea to copy it including that ugly blue light instead of the actualy 1977-78 Dodges used in the show. It's not like once you do that Dodge mold you'll be stuck with it. You can do variations like the Chickasaw County Sheriff's car and then we got vast possibilities like T.J. Hooker, CHiPs, etc. from that body style even as a generic cop car, unmarked cop car, etc.

The reissued RC2/ERTL Dukes Cars in 1/64 diecast includes a nice paint scheme on a 1971 Roadrunner (Daisy's Car - actually 1974 but close enough) and this is where Round2 should step in and use their 1971 Plymouth AFX body to create Daisy's car before Dixie her Jeep.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I totally agree, they should do the Dodge Monaco police car. It was hugely popular with law enforcement and fire chief vehicles, not to mention Elwood Blues....
> 
> _"It's got a cop motor, a 440-cubic-inch plant, it's got cop tires, cop suspension, cop shocks. It's a model made before catalytic converters, so it'll run good on regular gas. What do you say, is it the new Bluesmobile, or what?" _


" It needs a new cigarette lighter." :dude:


----------

